# Texturen laden?



## flo_richi (21. Jan 2006)

Weiß jemand ob ich von den geladenen 3D Modellen (Obj-Loader) auch die Texturen nach- bzw. mitladen kann?
Oder muss ich für alle 4 Seiten einzelne Bilder laden?


----------



## MPW (23. Jan 2006)

also wenn die in den obj mit drin sind, sollte das gehen, wieso, klappt das nicht?


----------



## flo_richi (28. Jan 2006)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob die Texture von Cinema4d, oder überhaupt, in eine obj File geschrieben wird...
Es geht doch um den Laoder, der das Texturieren nicht unterstütz!?

Wenn nicht:
Kann ich wenn in meinem Obj-File ein Zylinder und Kreis drin sind, den Kreis rot, und den Zylinder blau anmalen?

Odj-File:

```
# WaveFront *.obj file (generated by Cinema4D)

g Zylinder
usemtl Mat_1
v 0 -1.553938 1.27951

g Zylinder Motor
usemtl Mat_2
v 0 -2.534938 5.235951
```


----------



## MPW (28. Jan 2006)

Also wenn es nur um rot und blau geht, kannst du auch die Materialklassen von Java3D direkt nehmen, sollte dann glaube ich schneller und einfacher gehen. Kann dir nur leider gerade kein Beispiel geben, da ich nicht im Kopf hab, wie das genau geht.


----------

